# 1991 Lotus Elan M100 - pondering EV conversion



## LotusElan (Sep 16, 2015)

I own this car and since getting the EV bug (first hybrids, now on my 2nd production BEV) I've been wondering if converting my Elan to battery power is feasible and what would be involved.

If you're unfamiliar, and given that it only sold in the US for one year and a few hundred cars, you probably are, it's a small 2-seat convertible, it's *FWD*, and it uses a small 1.6 liter Isuzu engine also seen in the Isuzu Impulse and Geo Storm. I attached a photo.

I don't drive the car much, it's definitely a prized "toy" that I keep in a CarCapsule bubble in my garage and never use it in any inclement weather. So I'm not super concerned about getting hundreds of miles of range, as there isn't a whole lot of room for battery packs. Although, the trunk is quite generous and I'm happy to use that space up.

The car has a 165-hp motor right now, and it's not winning any races. It's not slow, 0-60 is about 7 seconds, but it'd be better with 200hp. I don't want to go crazy, it being FWD it would be susceptible to torque steer and understeer, so a mild improvement would suit me just fine.

My concerns - the car has power everything, like steering and brakes. I don't use the radio, but do use the power windows. It also has electric motors that operate the headlights going up and down. And I absolutely need a functioning A/C and heat system as without them, the car is not fun in the cold or the hot weather. I admit it, I like my creature comforts.

So - what would the project entail? I rip the motor out, and I assume leave the transmission (5-speed manual) in place. I choose a motor, and find a shop to create a custom adapter from the motor to the transmission? 

What's needed to run the power steering and brakes? And A/C and heat? 

Whew. I'm new, so sorry for the super newbie questions. I appreciate your time as I ponder bringing my 24 year old baby into the 21st century!


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Believe it or not, A/C would be the hardest of your goals to achieve without spending a bunch more money than you might expect.

Power steering and brakes require small vacuum and hydraulic pumps run off separate small motors. Many examples here in the build threads if you do some digging.

The hp you think you want is tough. The torque you actually want, with sufficient power to hit a sufficiently fun top speed, is easy with a DC series wound motor and suitable controller. More modest torque is possible with an AC motor. AC motors capable of huge torques are expensive. The gearbox is worth keeping. The clutch is debatable- I kept mine and don't regret it but many have eliminated theirs and are very happy.

Heat is dead easy- just an electric heater driven off the main traction pack. Many replace the existing heater core with ceramic heating elements out of a space heater. Driving in very cold weather means you also need to heat your batteries.

These days people are often using Volt or Leaf packs from the wreckers in conversions as they're cheaper (by far) than prismatic Li- ion cells. They're harder to package into a conversion but if range is not a huge issue for you, it may be a way to save money.

Lots to read here- enjoy, review the FAQ s and build logs and come back with more specific questions- people will be happy to help if you're serious- they helped me enormously!


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Something from this line would work for A/C if you can get a hold of them.

http://www.masterflux.com/products/sierra/


----------



## Simon H (Aug 25, 2021)

LotusElan said:


> I own this car and since getting the EV bug (first hybrids, now on my 2nd production BEV) I've been wondering if converting my Elan to battery power is feasible and what would be involved.
> 
> If you're unfamiliar, and given that it only sold in the US for one year and a few hundred cars, you probably are, it's a small 2-seat convertible, it's *FWD*, and it uses a small 1.6 liter Isuzu engine also seen in the Isuzu Impulse and Geo Storm. I attached a photo.
> 
> ...


Did you ever embark on this project?


----------

